# Using open locks and part associations to draw an upper range cabinet in eCabinets



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Using open locks and part associations to draw an upper range cabinet in eCabinets 6.1.

In this video I will show you how to use a couple of the new features that eCabinets has introduced in build 6.1 to draw a upper range cabinet that will allow you to set the opening needed for a range hood of your choice.

I will show you how to lock the openings as well as associate the partitions and fixed shelves that are needed to make this cabinet.

At the end of this video I will show you how you can put a 3 piece back on this cabinet. So be sure to watch the entire video.


----------

